# Super grass conditions!



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Had a chance to be out west a little last weekend, and we found the grass to be in amazing shape! The south slope grasses were 5-7 inches tall and starting to turn brown, but still had a little green at the bases...behind rocks, and on north sides it was at least 12-14" tall and still very green and robust! Lots of little grasshoppers as well. This was observed before Sunday's rain, which I am sure helped really lengthen out the growing season. I sure hope the chukars got their game on and laid a bunch of eggs! We could use a couple of nice springs like this one.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

I've got my fingers crossed. I hope these last couple of storms came just at the right time.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for the report.
Glad to hear the good news


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Normally at this time of year I'd be deep into my gnashing of teeth and rending of garments, but... this year... the weather has been...really...good. 

Please, oh please, keep it up!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

With as many birds as we saw during the latter part of the season I feel optimistic for a good hatch. Hopefully the weather will cooperate and there will be a good survival rate for the chicks.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

With as much rain as we have had this month and the cooler than normal temperatures combined with the grasshopper infestation, I am very excited to see what the Chukar outcome will be. If it wasn't for all the **** snakes this time of year I might go for a hike.


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> If it wasn't for all the **** snakes this time of year I might go for a hike.


If you go out, be careful! I killed the biggest rattler I've ever seen two weeks ago!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Crossing fingers with all of ya! Dang I hate snakes! Where did you take care of the critter GSPman?


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

stillhunterman said:


> Where did you take care of the critter GSPman?


West of Salina.


----------

